# I need help in Alaska



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I need a maintenance helper for 3+ months up here in Kodiak. We are way behind and we need someone until we can get caught up. Free room and board, food, hourly wage and utilities. You pretty much live for free. If you or someone you know has a well-rounded maintenance ability please PM me with your name and phone number and I will call you.
You could be replacing boards on a dock, stocking parts, unloading float planes, sweat fitting copper tubing, fitting PVC pipe, gassing the boats, helping frame forms for footings, repairing bear damage, welding aluminum, fix leaks, change pumps, carpentry, fixing a flat, or whatever it takes to keep this place raising salmon.
You don't have to be an expert at any of these things but we need someone who can jump in and help us without a lot of training or supervision. I don't care what age you are as long as you are mechanically inclined. You'll have plenty of time to hunt and fish up here too. 
I will not tolerate drugs of any kind.


----------

